Ask HN: Are foldable screens useful or is it just another FAD? - enlightenedone
======
frou_dh
The fold as has been shown is just a means to an end. So the question boils
down to whether a smartphone with 100% more screen area is significantly more
useful than one without.

If someone wants a big video screen while out and about, or makes use of
multi-tasking (multi-apping?) in Android/iOS, then yes.

